
Ask HN: Why isn't there an anonymous communications platform on the blockchain? - swiftisthebest
It seems like there is a great need in the world for an anonymous message board (like reddit, HN, etc.) build on a blockchain that prevents it from being shut down. A sort of communications protocol for people to use without fear of moderation or limitation of free speech, other than the downvotes of the other users.
======
r721
There's Steemit:

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/blockchain-social-platform-
st...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/blockchain-social-platform-steemit-
takes-advantage-of-reddits-heavy-censorship)

Though I didn't try it yet as they closed registration for a while (there was
a hack).

------
sheraz
Is blockchain really necessary? Isn't [http://voat.co](http://voat.co) trying
to be the much more libertarian alternative to reddit?

